# Driving on a 457 visa



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

HI guys 

I am sure I read somewhere that while in Australia on a 457 visa you do not need to switch your driving licence from a uk to a oz licence, I was talking to someone today and they seem to think I have to switch. Anyone know the correct procedure?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

You don't need to switch until you get PR, then you have 3 months in which to do so. Temp residents from the UK can drive on a full UK licence


----------



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks Shel that's what I thought, they seem to think if I get points over here they transfer to my uk one also. Will wait till I get 11 then switch licence so my points start at zero again


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

That's good to know as I thought I'd have to change my uk licence over after 3 months aswell 

Andy how you getting on??? 

Bizbomb


----------



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi biz, 

We're doing well thx, u over here yet?
We have a temp rental for two months until our furniture arrives, rentals in Perth pretty much go as soon as they go on the market so should have fun finding one we like but that's all part of the fun.


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey Andy, 

Not yet fly out 2 weeks on Sunday only 7 shifts left at work woo hoo lol it's gone quick only feels like yesterday we had 6 weeks to go. I heard that about rentals apparently there are quite a few people viewing at the same time. We have temp accommodation for 6 weeks. How are you & the family settling in? 

Biz


----------



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

All good, we're all off to the action park today, there is so much to do and so many places to go. My home town back home had its summer last week now snow this week, over here we had a lil rain the last few days but it did not stop us from doing anything. 
Biz you will love it over here. Just be prepaired to pay a lil extra for things but shop around as prices vary vastly.


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

That's great Andy. The weather is mad here where I'm from in Scotland had heavy snow this week over 1000 houses with no power very strange for April??? I'm excited but nervous now lol glad to here your all getting on ok. Enjoy your weekend I'm still at work on night shift finish at 3:30am 1 hour to go.

Biz


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

A little bit irrelevant to this thread but since you mentioned it in one of the posts, for new migrants looking for their first rental, the odds will always be stacked against you. You may find that for the first 6 months, if you can afford it, it may be worthwhile just taking something that is slightly more expensive as the more expensive a property, the less people interested in it and therefore the higher chances of securing it. At times, you may also have to take up a property that does not necessarily tick all the boxes. 

After 6 months, once you have a good rental history and reference, then you can afford to be picky.

I upped my budget when I first arrived and took my current apartment simply because no one was interested in it. I'm moving out in 3 weeks. I got a good reference from my current agent and as such managed to secure my dream property, in addition to reducing my rent considerable.

Not saying you should do what I do but just a thought if you find that you struggle to find a good rental when you first arrive.


----------



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi maz, we took a two month rental to begin with and are paying OTT but we should get an amazing reference as they are tring to sell and we let them in all the time and they are well chuffed. We have seen a house out of town that is higher priced than most but is amazing, hopefully we will be the only ones going for it


----------

